# Have you seen my lunch?



## Gibblore (Jun 11, 2012)

Where has he gone?


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jun 11, 2012)

LOL Awsome Pic.That is sooo cool.Thanks for Sharing..


----------



## Gibblore (Jun 11, 2012)

Cheers I was watching for a bit It sat there for a good 5 min cracked me up.


----------



## yeahbutno (Jun 11, 2012)

Haha awesome, sometimes my bigger beardie will leave a cricket on its head, and try to death stare it. It then chases crickets around the tank with the hitch-hiker still onboard!

-ybn


----------



## Smithers (Jun 11, 2012)

lol Nice


----------



## damian83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice, glad we all have that problem


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 11, 2012)

cute!


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol that hapends to my beardy's all the time.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 12, 2012)

Thats just not cricket! :lol:


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 12, 2012)

Is that a water dragon Gibblore?


----------



## Gibblore (Jun 13, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Is that a water dragon Gibblore?



Boyds mate.


----------



## geckoboy (Jul 25, 2012)

yes my little eastern water dragon does that all the time he'll have one on his head one on his chest and also on his arms


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 25, 2012)

ha ha ha ha


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Sep 29, 2012)

I reckon the cricket has him hypnotised?:shock:

Looooook into my eyes...... you are getting sleeeepy...... you dont like crickets....... pleeeeeeze :lol:


----------



## mje772003 (Oct 1, 2012)

It's like balancing a chicken nugget on your nose


----------

